# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Любопытные факты о любви и сексе

## PatR!oT

Максимальная половая активность у мужчин наступает в 9 часов утра.

В 68% случаев первыми подают на развод женщины.

5 калорий содержится в одной порции спермы.

В семье, где главной является женщина на 30% меньше вероятность развода.

Каждый третий мужчина в мире ведет исключительно гетеросексуальную половую жизнь.

Каждый второй перелом члена случается во сне.

Холостяки болеют в два раза больше, чем женатые мужчины.

В процессе раздевания, мы теряем 187 калорий.

Почти 100 млн. мужчин в мире страдают импотенцией.

Каждая восьмая пара живущая гражданским браком занимаются сексом каждый день.

Каждый четвертый муж просыпает свою первую брачную ночь.

Каждая четвертая женщина в мире недовольна своей сексуальной жизнью.

Интернет снизил секс-активность мужчин на 40%.

Качественный презерватив вмещает около 40 литров воздуха

При поцелуях легкие начинают работать в 3 раза интенсивнее.

Средняя продолжительность мужского оргазма от 5 до 10 секунд.

Пять человек из десяти проживают всю жизнь с одним партнером, к большому сожалению с каждым годом таких пар становиться все меньше.

Каждый шестой мужчина любит экстремальный секс.

Эффективность презерватива всего 60%.

90% дам среднего возраста имеют постоянного сексуального партнера.

----------


## Irina

*Факты про поцелуи. .....*

1. Поцелуи развивают легкие: если обычно мы делаем около 20 вдохов в минуту, то во время поцелуя это число может увеличиться втрое

2. Страстные поцелуи усиливают сердцебиение – эти проводит к улучшению кровообращения и обмена веществ. Кроме того, эти приятные действия тренируют сердечную мышцу

3. Часто целующиеся люди реже страдают от кариеса. Дело в том, что поцелуи стимулируют повышенное образование слюны, которая в свою очередь очищает зубы не хуже, чем Орбит без сахара

4. Во время настоящего поцелуя работает большое количество лицевых мышц – это замечательная гимнастика для профилактики морщин

5. За один поцелуй длиной в минуту можно потратить 12 ккал. Ученые подсчитали, что если ежедневно целоваться по 3 минуты, за год можно сбросить целых три килограмма – без диет и изнурительных тренировок

6. Так как во время поцелуя улучшается кровообращение и обмен веществ, клетки мозга насыщаются кислородом, а это положительное влияет на умственную работу, память и способность к концентрации

7. Во время поцелуя происходит выброс адреналина в кровь – организм заряжается энергией и приходит в тонус

8. Выделяющиеся при поцелуе ферменты препятствуют выработке гормона стресса – глюкокортикоида. Именно поэтому поцелуй – прекрасное лекарство от стресса и депрессий

9. Во время поцелуя происходит выброс в кровь гормона эндорфина, который еще называют гормоном счастья. Поцеловался – и жизнь окрасилась яркими красками!

----------

